# Transporting gun on ATV's



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 16, 2006)

Just wondering how everyone transports their gun while on their ATV? Trying to decide on a gun boot, gun rack with the claw type holder, or just carrying it on my back.
Any advantages or disadvantages to any or all of these possbile choices?


----------



## NC Hunter (Oct 16, 2006)

Up until this year I had my hard case bungeed to the front rack of my 4 wheeler. This year I bought a Kolpin Gun Boot. I didn't want to hang my rifle on those claws and then head out through the woods possibly bumping the stock or the barrel on a tree. I thought the boot would give me more protection for the rifle.

Once I get to where I'm leaving my 4 wheeler, I have one pin to remove and the back of the boot comes off and I can have the rifle out and ready to head to the stand. I can also leave the rifle in the boot and take the boot out of the quick release holder then throw the boot/rifle in the back seat of the truck for the ride home.


----------



## JR (Oct 16, 2006)

I carry mine on my chest, wrap sling around neck/shoulder...  I have/had gun boots, and inevitably when you need your gun, it was 'stowed away'....  I'm not saying you should shoot from the 4-wheeler, but saying that it takes extra time to get the guy out, takes up space on the rack, and you can only get off your 4-wheeler on one side... Just more inconvienant than putting it on your shoulder...  And as much as I've riden and in some pretty bad places, NEVER had an issue of scope getting knocked off....


----------



## contender* (Oct 16, 2006)

I carry mine on the front rack in the "claw type" holders with the barrel pointed forward. This way unless you run head first into something there's no way your gonna bung up your rifle. I can also carry my pistol in this rack using just one "claw".


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2006)

I have one of those bags on the back rack that I carry a lot of junk in.  On top of it are some velcroe tiedowns.  I put either my bow on gun there.  It is kind of padded so it does not bump it hard if I hit a hole or somehing.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a claw type on the front platform of my Polaris. It works fine re: the gun, but I am not happy with it because it blocks my headlight. I am thinking about installing a claw on my handle bars.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 16, 2006)

Hogtown said:


> I have a claw type on the front platform of my Polaris. It works fine re: the gun, but I am not happy with it because it blocks my headlight. I am thinking about installing a claw on my handle bars.



I was concerned about That too if I mount the claws on my front rack of my Polaris, it blocking the headlight.
Think I may just try securing the gun on my rear storage bag like Randy is talking about.


----------



## marknga (Oct 16, 2006)

I use the Koplin gun boot and love it. My rifle stays nice and protected as I transport my rifle in the "boot" and I can take it out of the truck and slide it on the bracket and lock it in with one pin. I don't have to worry about briars, mud, rain, sleet or snow or blood (I hope  ) and I found another good use. When having to transport rake, shovel, garden hoe etc ....just slide them down thru the bracket and ala........worked great! 

Mark


----------



## TJay (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a Kolpin gun boot too, it is the 5.0 or something like that.  If I had it to do over again I would get the other/older model with the different bracket.


----------



## copperhead (Oct 17, 2006)

*Gun carrier*

Southdraw, I just installed the double gun rack by Mad Dawg products on my front rack, and I love it. I was worried about it bouncing or jarring around. But the holders really keep the guns in place, but of course I'm sure if you get crazy on the 4 wheeler they would not perform as well.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 18, 2006)

Normally carry it in the claws on the front rack. If its real dusty, muddy, or raining, I carry it in the kolplin gun boot on the side.


----------



## Hardy (Oct 18, 2006)

marknga said:


> I use the Koplin gun boot and love it. My rifle stays nice and protected as I transport my rifle in the "boot" and I can take it out of the truck and slide it on the bracket and lock it in with one pin. I don't have to worry about briars, mud, rain, sleet or snow or blood



I use the same thing. 

Provides excellent protection form the elements.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Oct 18, 2006)

*TRANSPORT*

KOPLIN GUN BOOT &  LOVE IT...KEEPS IT DRY & CLEAN FROM RAIN & MUD..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 18, 2006)

I use a sling. It works for me.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 19, 2006)

I hang mine over my neck with the strap to the back so the gun lays against my stomach, I can prtotect my scope better that way.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 24, 2006)

*For the ATV's*

No one mentioned, does a firearm have to be unloaded when  on the ATV?

"Unlawful Activities - -Hunt from a vehicle, plane, or boat under power."

If the rifle were loaded, would the assumption be that the driver of the ATV was "hunting" from a vehicle?


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 25, 2006)

We used to use the gun boots, now we just use a version of the claw type holders. The problem we had with the boots was once your rifle got wet and you placed it in the boot for the ride back to camp, then the inside of the boot got wet. It then took several days for the boot to dry out and until then even if there wasn't a cloud in the sky our rifles got 'moist'.

Also, something to watch for is where is the boot actually 'holding' your rifle. On a shorter rifle if the boot is not tight enough to grip the stock, then it's the scope that is probably in the most contact with the boot, ie. keeping it from sliding further down inside the boot. We didn't notice a problem with this, but having our rifles resting and bouncing on our scopes was not very appealing.

Using a method other than a boot, then it depend on where you mount/carry it as to whether it gets muddy or not. As for getting wet, we noticed that after a nice dry ride in the boot that they always still got wet when we took them out and hunted with them.


----------



## Derek Edge (Oct 25, 2006)

Koplin Gun Boot..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 26, 2006)

I do what Spotlite does...Sling to my back, and action and
scope in front...
Use to use front mount clamps, but noticed how much
vibration the scope/barrel was subjected to when riding
and decided to change...
Several guys in old Jones county club used gun boots
and different type "gun carriers" and occasionally they
would miss a deer or during target shooting they would
be slightly off zero....
Speculation was vibration during riding (even with boots)
would cause cross hair shift.....
Dont have that problem now as I am in Heard County
club that limits 4 wheeler use to deer retrieval....Have good
trail access to hunting areas...Lots of walking, but really
able to enter the hunting areas quietly....


----------

